
Canadian Politicians Reverse Course On DMCA - gasull
http://news.slashdot.org/story/09/06/24/0049240/Canadian-Politicians-Reverse-Course-On-DMCA?from=rss
======
des
My inner cynic thinks Clement carefully avoided stating that the consultations
will involve regular citizens, as opposed to just industry reps. He's
_implying_ a more open process, but his words say we'll just end up with more
of the same.

